# Texas Caviar



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2004)

I found this in Southern Living Our Best Five Star Recipes. We had company Tuesday night & everyone loved it so I thought I'd share it!
Texas Caviar
1(15 1/2oz)can yellow hominy, drained
1(15oz)can black eyed peas, drained
3 green onions, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 large tomato, chopped
1 medium sized green peppr, seeded & diced
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded & minced
1/3C chopped fresh parsley
1/4C chopped onion
1/2C commercial zesty Italian salad dressing
Garnish: fresh parsely sprigs
Tortilla Chips

Combine first 9 ingredients in a medium bowl; stir well. Pour salad dressing over black eyed pea mixture; toss gently. Cover & chill thoroughly. Toss again before serving. Garnish if desired. Serve with tortilla chips. Yield: 6 1/2 cups.
This recipe makes a heafty yield for a crowd. Add a 15 ounce can of black beans, drained , to make the recipe serve even more. 

I didn't add the black beans & we had more that enough. As a matter of fact, this is lunch today!


----------



## pancake (Aug 27, 2004)

crewsk, you are the best recipe sharer ever   

Looks great! Thanks


----------



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks, i'm glad you think so! I really needed to hear something positive today, it's been a horrid week!


----------

